# difference between phyllo dough and strudel dough?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all! i just wanna get a clear definition between the two mentioned doughs. is phyllo dough actually strudel dough or vice versa?

i see that both the ingredients are the same and that the methods of making them are different. its just that strudel dough is usually hand made whereas phyllo dough is commercially bought. but do both possess a clear difference? 

in terms of properties, history and etc? thanks^^


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Phyllo and strudel dough are very similar.

When helping my grandmother we would have oiled hands and would stretch the strudel dough out onto a clean white tablecloth lightly dusted with flour. The dough was light, stretchy and, if torn, was easily repaired with a wet finger.

I would say then that one of the main differences between the two doughs would be that strudel dough would be wetter and more flexible, while phyllo is not.

Also, in the finished product, I find phyllo more tough and gritty in the mouth, where as strudel dough is light and airy.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Try googling both recipes.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

same: phyllo is a Greek/middle-eastern term, strudle is German.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If you read the Time/Life book entitled Cooking of the Viennese Empire, you'll find that strudle dough is actually an adaptation of the dough used in making baklava.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hey all! thanks for the replies yea..hmm u said it was an adaptation rite? but is there any difference in the percentage of each ingredients in them? to my knowledge the methods are both the same which involves oiled hands stretching the dough till paper thin yeA?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Traditionally strudel dough is made with eggs.  Phyllo (or filo) is not.

BDL


----------

